# [darwin]Exposé sur gentoo ou freebsd

## ablyes

1. qq c'est si le code source de exposé, est libre ? 

2. est-ce qq travaille dessus pr l'integrer dans kde ou gnome ou autre ?

il ya komposé, mais je le trouve juset pourri. aucune interrcativité, et surtout il est mal fait.

3. s'il n'existe que pr darwin, est ce que ce dernier peut s'installer sur gentoo ou freebsd ?

4. ou c' est un produit propre a mac ?

merci a tous

ps : j'ai aussi posté en anglais.Last edited by ablyes on Thu Apr 14, 2005 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Darwin a toujours été open sources, c'est un micro-kernel mach3 avec un monoserveur tiré du noyau BSDr, si tu aimes l'architecture tu peux également regarder l4 linux.

----------

## ablyes

Tu veux dire que je peux avoir darwin d'installé sur ma becane => donc si exposé est open source, je le compile,et je le fou sur la becane. et j'ai un truc qui ressemble a exposé ?

p.s : darwin c'est quoi exactement ? (like kde ?)Last edited by ablyes on Thu Apr 14, 2005 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Tu veux dire que je peux avoir darwin d'installé sur ma becane => donc si exposé est open source, je le compile,et je le fou sur la becane. et j'ai un truc qui ressemble a exposé ?
> 
> darwin c'est quoi exactement ? (like kde ?)

 

je ne sais pas ce qu'est exposé mais darwin c'est en gros le système + kernel (au niveau fonctionalités)

----------

## ablyes

fais un tour sur le site de apple, tu verras bien. 

en gros t'appuies sur F9 et t'as un appeçu directe de ttes tes fenetres ouvertes sur ton bureau. et  bien sur c'est tt beau, et interractif. 

F10 fait autre chose, je sais plus quoi. 

voilà un petit apperçu :

http://www.apple-x.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=923

----------

## guilc

Exposé n'a rien de libre, il fait partie de MacOSX qui n'est pas du tout libre...

MacOSX s'appuie sur Darwin, qui lui, est libre, mais darwin, ça s'arrete au microkernel et son entourage direct (puisque un microkernel c'est pas comme linux, beaucoup de fonctionnalités sont déportées en userland, plus en mode protégé)...

Le reste de MacOSX est on ne peu plus commercial...

----------

## ablyes

Si je comprends bien, je n'ai aucun espoir de faire tourner exposé sur un linux ou une bsd ?

tlm confirme mes craintes ?

ps : tjrs en retard d'une guerre linux

----------

## Enlight

ah bah si!!! s'i t'as opendarwin ET un cd d'install mac OS X, valà...

ps : en retard de quoi, il est pret longhorn selon toi??? Qui te dis qu'un truc comme ça sera pas dasn e17 dasn 1 mois???

----------

## ablyes

open darwin avec par dessus macOs, c'est pas un truc a bouffer des ressuorces ? deja que j'aime pas kde, l'usine a gaz. ..je parle meme pas de la stabilité apres !

----------

## UB|K

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> ps : tjrs en retard d'une guerre linux

 

mouaip, un peu définitif comme jugement, on parle pas d'une fonctionalité vitale quand même...

si tu trouves ça vital, essayes skippy-xd (il doit y avoir un ebuild dans bugzilla) que tu trouvera peut être plus à ton goût que komposé (connait pas).

Sinon y a un hack de metacity qui s'appelle "expocity" qui est dans portage mais c'est basé sur une vieille version de metacity (qui date de gnome 2.6 il me semble).

edit: je profite qu'on parle de ça pour poser une petite question: c'est possible de faire tourner open darwin + macOsX sur une arch différente de ppc??

----------

## cylgalad

open-darwin sur x86, oui, mais toujours pas de macosx en dehors des Macs d'Apple (monopole oblige...). Personnellement je n'aime pas macos, quelque soit la version...

----------

## ablyes

Avant d'essayer  skippy-xd. (parceque là j'hesite entre installer gentoo ou freebsd) et donc j'ai pas de system dispo pr essayer tt de suite) tu peux me dire si ya de l'interractivité ?? 

parceque komposé fait un peu pitié. shift-tab et t'as les fenetres qui s'affichent directement, sans le petite passage a la exposé. 

qq me dit ça ??

ps : au passage, je pensais que le forum anglais serait plus réactif. mais je me trompais. vive la sectio fr alors !

----------

## Enlight

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> open-darwin sur x86, oui, mais toujours pas de macosx en dehors des Macs d'Apple (monopole oblige...). Personnellement je n'aime pas macos, quelque soit la version...

 

Il me semble que si, qu'un gars avait foutu (vu sur le net) mac OS X sur une Xbox.

----------

## ablyes

la xbox c' un pc. donc c' plus facile de mettre un macOs sur pc que sur une xbox. enfin c'est plus logique.

donc je pense que c'est faux. si non ça se saurait ?

----------

## UB|K

d'après http://www.freshports.org/x11-wm/skippy-xd/, il semblerai que ça soit portable sur freebsd...

pour ce qui concerne l'interactivité du bouzin... je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire vu que je connais pas exposé... je peux juste te dire que t'appuyes sur une touche et ça envoie la purée.

Par contre, comme ça utilise Xdamage et Composite de xorg, ça risque de ramer sec si t'as pas une carte video nvidia qui va bien. (skippy tout court n'utilise par l'extension composite de xorg mais du coup rafraichi mal les fenêtres donc n'est pas trop utilisable)

Je viens de réinstaller expocity (merci pour ce thread, je l'avais oublié celui là!!) et bien, je suis surpris: c'est super réactif par rapport à skippy/skippy-xd... j'adopte expocity!!

----------

## UB|K

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Il me semble que si, qu'un gars avait foutu (vu sur le net) mac OS X sur une Xbox.

 

ouaip j'ai vu un truc comme ça aussi mais c'est via PearPC

----------

## ablyes

Et bien tt est dans la manière dans la purée est envoyée !! lol

c' tt un art chez mac. exposé m'en met plein le cul a chaque fois que j'ai un mac entre les mains (generalement juste pr mater, parceque j'en ai pas un).

si non tu trouves perso que expocity est mieux que skippy ? 

est ce que t'as directement le résultat, ou t'as une espece d'effet a la matrix, cad tu vois la fenetre du premier plan se mettre en arriere, et tt les autres avec. avec ... c'est trop fort... impossible a decrire, je vais chercher une video pr ça.

----------

## ablyes

voilà une démo de exposé (de apple) par içi, clic

----------

## anigel

Pitié !

Avant de continuer le massacre, merci de faire un effort pour les gens à qui tu demandes de l'aide. Merci de te relire, d'écrire les mots en toutes lettres. Ici tu n'es ni limité aux 160 caractères de ton message, ni facturé en cas de dépassement. Profites-en.

Voir ici pour plus de détails.

----------

## ablyes

Je n'écris pas en lanage sms, je ne fais pas trop de fautes d'orthographes.

La seule chose que je fais c'est d'écrire 

tt : tout

qq : quelque, quelqu'un

c' : c'est

tlm : tout le monde

je vois pas qui ça peut géner !!? (à part toi) mais si ça te gène déjà toi je ferai un effort.

a+

----------

## Dais

C'est du sms quand tu écris ces abbréviations .. et oui c'est gênant car le temps que TOI tu gagnes avec ces abbréviations, TOUS TES LECTEURS le perdent en traduction ..

Tu n'es pas pressé, donc prends ton temps pour être lisible. À la base, c'est toi qui veux être compris, donc à toi de faire un effort.

PS: euh si, les fautes il y en a ..

----------

## kernelsensei

effectivement, le langage sms c'est genant ... mais bon je te rassure, on a deja vu pire genre :

 *Quote:*   

> slt, la g 1 truk ki march po, che pas pk ! et c'est la merd LOOOOLLLLL      
> 
> Alor si ya un w4rl0rdz ki ve bi1 médé sa seré kewl !

 

heureusement que t'en es pas encore la  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Je répond assez tard mais exposé fait partie de Aqua et n'est donc pas libre du tout.

Pour info j'ai testé MacOS X avec pearpc, ca marche bien. Le seul inconvénient est comment dire... qu'il ne faut pas être pressé.

Tiger va sortir à la fin du mois alors si tu veux en profiter achète en même temps un petit mac ! La pluspart vont être renouvellés en même temps.

----------

## ablyes

pas de tune ^^

et puis il me faut un laptop. donc compter 1000  minimum pour un ibook. alors que j'aime pas ce dernier. je veux en effet un powerbook 15'. 

j'ai déjà un fujitsu assez lourd. je patiente donc.

si non tu peux m'en dire plus sur pearpc ?

ps : je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait aucune faute. j'espere que là j'ai pas mis d'abbréviations.

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> effectivement, le langage sms c'est genant ... mais bon je te rassure, on a deja vu pire genre :
> 
>  *Quote:*   slt, la g 1 truk ki march po, che pas pk ! et c'est la merd LOOOOLLLLL      
> 
> Alor si ya un w4rl0rdz ki ve bi1 médé sa seré kewl ! 
> ...

 

Sérieux??? t'as le lien???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Enlight: c'est le premier message de kernel_sensei  :Razz: 

ablyes: merci beaucoup  :Very Happy:  Sinon j'ai regardé la vidéo et: à part le "je cache toutes les fenêtres" que font la plupart des desktops, n'y a-t-il QUE les deux autres options ? (intéressantes, mais bon)

----------

## Pachacamac

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> si non tu peux m'en dire plus sur pearpc ? 

 

Tu veux savoir quoi ? http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/

Si tu as un x86 pense à bien compiler avec $CPU=jitc_x86 et non pas $CPU=generic. Je crois que je n'ai pas fait ça lors de ma tentative.

J'ai un AMD 1600+ et en termes de perfs c'était à peu près comme sur le G3 400Mhz d'un copain...

EDIT : Si Mônsieur ne peux pas se passer d'un powerbook...

Les ibook 14" sont à 1300¤ mais ils devraient être renouvelés bientôt. En avril c'est souvent le cas.

Par contre les powerbook l'ont été il y a peu. Compte 1700¤ pour le 15" avec le tarif éducation  :Smile: 

----------

## ablyes

Je prefere attendre après mon stage ^^ je me perndrai un powerbook g5 si ça existera.

1. je connais pas le rapport en puissance. donc je peux pas faier le calcul.

si non t'as une baisse de gain de combien ? (après tt les calculs détaillés ? ^^)

2. si je capte c'est un sorte de virtual pc de microsoft (copyright attention !, je sais pas faire le signe) sous linux qui simule une architecture mac. très utile pr ceux qui travaillent sur pc, qui sont pauvres, et qui programment pr une architecture mac.

3. si j'install ça et tant que je n'ai pas lancé le simulateur, je n'aurai aucune perte de gain ?

4. mac OS X se comportera vraiment comme sur un mac OS X. c'est trop bizarre cette histoire. j'arrive pas a y croire !

merci

----------

## Pachacamac

1. Sur le site officiel il est indiqué une perte de 15x par rapport au processeur de l'hôte. Par contre au niveau des accès disques il n'y pas de ralentissement notable.

2. Oui, pearpc simule un environnement PPC. Après tu en fait ce que tu veux. Par exemple installer gentoo PCC  :Smile: 

Sur le contrat de MacOS il est indiqué que le système ne peux être installé que sur une machine apple...

3. Par rapport à ton environnement actuel ? Non bien sûr.

4. Je ne pense pas que tout implémenté. Comme le son ou le réseau. Enfin, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas testé.

PS : Si les iBook sont renouvelés à la fin du mois avec une nouvelle carte graphique j'en prendrai un. Sinon un powerbook mais un peu plus tard.

----------

## ablyes

15x de perte. c'est un peu beaucoup ^^

aucune raisno que je l'install surtout si en plus j'ai une telle perte.

je lache l'affaire pr mac OS X, et darwin et surtout en revenant sur le sujet initial exposé (on l'avait oublié celui là).

mais j'hesite tjrs entre une gentoo et freebsd 5.3.

j'ai lu qq posts en anglais (j'ai pas trouvé de post fr interessant). voilà voilà. 

j'ai encore qq heures pr reflechir. j'attaque ça ce soir, le temps de rentrer chez moi.

----------

## Pachacamac

Tout dépend de ton but. Les deux systèmes sont très bien.

----------

## ablyes

ça m'etonne que ça boot pas sur netbsd ou openbsd.

et il ne parle meme pas de freebsd !!  :Shocked: 

mon but c'est avoir un portable qui marche nickel chrome. des mises a jour regulieres. 

acces au logiciels sans les chercher, je veux juste taper ma commande et hop. meme les plus rares des logiciels !

bien sur je suis etudiant. l'année prochaine je programmerai sans doute en system .... donc faut que posix et tout le reste marche bien ... 

j'aime gentoo parceque le forum est tres riche, et tres reactif. coté freebsd je sais pas si ya une communauté comme celle-ci. si on meme en anglais. (i'll improve it !).

je veux aussi que mes perepheriques marchent bien. genre acceleration graphique ... mon laptop date de l'an passé.

parceque j'ai deja installé gentoo en stage1 sur ce laptop, et le controleur du DD a grillé au bout de qq mois. je sais pas si gentoo y est pr quelque chose.

je suis passé apres sur mandrake, parceque j'etais en periode de projets, et je voulais pas trop passer mon temps a configurer, surtout que quand ça me demange, je peux y passer des heures. (et mes projets apres ? ...)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   effectivement, le langage sms c'est genant ... mais bon je te rassure, on a deja vu pire genre :
> 
>  *Quote:*   slt, la g 1 truk ki march po, che pas pk ! et c'est la merd LOOOOLLLLL      
> 
> Alor si ya un w4rl0rdz ki ve bi1 médé sa seré kewl ! 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-105980-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Mais il me semble qu'il y en a d'autres ...

----------

## moonear

tu peux émuler les fonctionalités d'expose sous linux.

au fait taviso le mainteneur gentoo de fvwm a écrit un fonction utilisant fvwm buttons qui fait la meme chose qu'expose.

voilà a quoi ça ressemble:

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/fvwm_expose.png

certes c'est pas parfait mais c'est déja ça,c'est du fvwm powa quoi  :Very Happy: .

mets toi à fvwm et essaye d'amélioré cette fonction si tu tiens vraiment à utiliser expose  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

dommage qu'il n y ait pas de video. si non niveau emplacement, je prefere qd meme komposé, qui les arrange un peu mieux. 

je sais je critique beaucoup.

----------

## homer00

Bonjour à tous! :Wink: 

Euh... j' ai pas lu tous les posts mais si ça interresse quelqu' un y' à des images cdrom de darwin, opendarwin, gentoo,freebsd,hurd,.....

 A cette adresse: ftp://ftp.fsn.hu/pub/CDROM-Images/

je peut pas dire vraiment de quoi il s' agit... en 33K toute information m' est interdite! :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## UB|K

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> dommage qu'il n y ait pas de video. si non niveau emplacement, je prefere qd meme komposé, qui les arrange un peu mieux. 
> 
> je sais je critique beaucoup.

 

si tu veux de la video, je reviens à la charge avec expocity.

Avant tout visionnage, je tiens à dire que je maitrise pas trop gvidcap alors la video et pas à vitesse réelle (y pas pas de saccades dans la vrai vie) et cette video ne marche pas sur le laptop ou la capture a été faite mais elle marche sur mon aut' pc ( :Shocked:  allons bon...).

Allez, c'est parti pour 1.5 sec. de bonheur

----------

## Pachacamac

Ca à l'air pas mal. Mais c'est légèrement trop rapide !

----------

## UB|K

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Ca à l'air pas mal. Mais c'est légèrement trop rapide !

 

ouaip, je trouve ça très bien sauf un détail (énoÔorme): c'est pas configurable:

- la vitesse est pas réglable (moi, je m'en cogne, ça me va bien comme ça, en plus comme je le disais: c'est légèrement moins rapide et compétement fluide en vrai, c'est l'effet xvidcap...)

- ça remplace complétement le alt+tab traditinnel de metacity qui est qd même plus efficace qd on souhaite jongler rapidement et plusieurs fois entre deux fenêtres

- et dernier point, ça a plus l'air d'être maintenu (basé sur metacity 2.6), dommage car en terme de perfs ça met une taule à skippy(-xd) et c'est super stable.

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   effectivement, le langage sms c'est genant ... mais bon je te rassure, on a deja vu pire genre :
> 
>  *Quote:*   slt, la g 1 truk ki march po, che pas pk ! et c'est la merd LOOOOLLLLL      
> 
> Alor si ya un w4rl0rdz ki ve bi1 médé sa seré kewl ! 
> ...

 

Ah ben c'est un l33t maintenant!  :Wink:   Sinon, c'est vrai ce qu'a dit Daïs?

----------

## kernelsensei

ouhh mauvaise langue Dias ...

voila en tant que dementit : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-891543.html#891543

tsss ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouhh mauvaise langue Dias ...
> 
> voila en tant que dementit : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-891543.html#891543
> 
> tsss ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre ... 

 

bah on sait jamais a priori certains sur le forum ont changé d'identité  :Razz: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Hola c'est pas bientôt fini cette pollution ??? En plus c'est toujours les mêmes. Il va falloir sévir !!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ces jeunes alors...

Allez, je me laisse tenter par expocity dès que j'ai du temps libre. Je vous tiens informé.

----------

## ablyes

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Ca à l'air pas mal. Mais c'est légèrement trop rapide !

 

100 % d'accord !

snif, je sais pas pourquoi je suis ...comme ... obsédé par cette F10 de mac. Oui, je parle toujours d'Exposé  :Smile: 

Trop fort Exposé !

ps : Hoa m'en met tjrs pleins la vue avec Exposé  :Shocked: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Hola c'est pas bientôt fini cette pollution ??? En plus c'est toujours les mêmes. Il va falloir sévir !!! 
> 
> Ces jeunes alors...
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## spider312

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Ca à l'air pas mal. Mais c'est légèrement trop rapide ! 
> 
> 100 % d'accord !
> 
> snif, je sais pas pourquoi je suis ...comme ... obsédé par cette F10 de mac. Oui, je parle toujours d'Exposé 
> ...

 eh bien revends ton PC et achete un Mac  :Confused: 

----------

## ablyes

Ça va, ça va. Je peux m'en passer ^^

Mac OK, mais pas de jeux, alors là no !

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est bien connu que sous gnu/linux il y en a beaucoup !

----------

